# Aale & Mondphasen - Faktenthread!



## Franz_16 (7. März 2007)

Wie hier
bereits angekündigt nun also der Thread zum Einstellen der Fangmeldungen.

Nochmal ganz kurz um was es geht: Wir wollen in dieser Saison möglichst viele Aalfänge hier erfassen und dann am Ende der Saison auswerten in welcher Mondphase wieviele Aale gefangen wurden. 

Um dazu beizutragen bitte ich euch einfach hier ganz nüchtern eure Fänge zu posten (ohne Fangberichte und Gelaber, das würde das auswerten zu schwierig machen). 

Gebt bitte für jeden Aal den ihr melden möchtet folgende Daten an:

Köder
Uhrzeit
Stillwasser oder Fließgewässer
Himmel: bedeckt, geschlossene Wolkendecke, klar (dabei gehts darum ob der Mond aufs Wasser gescheint hat....)
Besonderes : (z.B. 20 Aale gefangen - 19 auf Köderfisch nur einen auf Wurm oder Himmel war klar, Mond aber noch nicht da...)


----------



## Franz_16 (15. März 2007)

*AW: Aale & Mondphasen - Faktenthread!*

So Leute, Boardie spin-paule hat sich bereiterklärt ne Excel-Liste über die diesjährigen Aalfänge zu führen.

Ich würde euch nun bitten hier eure Aalfänge einzustellen.

Bitte bei jeder Meldung folgendes angeben:

*Köder
Uhrzeit
Stillwasser oder Fließgewässer
Himmel: bedeckt, geschlossene Wolkendecke*, *klar* (dabei gehts darum ob der Mond aufs Wasser gescheint hat....)
*Besonderes :* (z.B. 20 Aale gefangen - 19 auf Köderfisch nur einen auf Wurm oder Himmel war klar, Mond aber noch nicht da...)


----------



## honeybee (15. März 2007)

*AW: Aale & Mondphasen - Faktenthread!*

*Köder: *Dendrobündel*
Uhrzeit: *20:10Uhr*
Stillwasser 
Himmel: *klar 
*Besonderes : *1 Aal 52cm, Beifang ein ca. 20iger Barsch


----------



## Karpfenstipper (16. März 2007)

*AW: Aale & Mondphasen - Faktenthread!*

Moin ,

Köder :  Tau-made
Uhrzeit : 19.30
Himmel :Klar
Besonderheiten : viele vorsichtige Bisse ohne erfolg!!!
1 Aal 70cm 
Stillwasser

Gruß aus Bremen


----------



## Holger (18. März 2007)

*AW: Aale & Mondphasen - Faktenthread!*

Tag: 17. März
Köder. Tauwurmstücke
Uhrzeit: 20:10 Uhr
Gewässer: flacher Kanal
Himmel: bedeckt
Fang: 2 Aale von ca. 45 cm
Besonderheiten: Beide Aale bissen innerhalb von 3 Minuten. Davor und danach absolute Ruhe. Zudem war es sehr stürmisch gestern.


----------



## ajaekel (19. März 2007)

*AW: Aale & Mondphasen - Faktenthread!*

Tag: 16/17. März
Köder. Tauwurm/Köfi + Aalkiller
Uhrzeit: 20:00 Uhr - 08:00 Uhr
Gewässer: Teich (ca. 7 ha)
Himmel: bedeckt, regen
Fang: kein einziger Biß
Besonderheiten: Es war sehr stürmisch.


----------



## Karpfenstipper (25. März 2007)

*AW: Aale & Mondphasen - Faktenthread!*

Moin,  

Köder :Tauwurm
Himmel :klar
Zeit 20,00 Uhr
Stehendes Gewässer
1AAl 55cm
Besonderheiten :sau Kalter Wind

Gruß aus Bremen


----------



## Holger (30. März 2007)

*AW: Aale & Mondphasen - Faktenthread!*

Tag: 29. März
Köder. Tauwurmstücke
Uhrzeit: 20:00 bis 23 Uhr
Gewässer: flacher Kanal (60 cm)
Himmel: bedeckt, leicht gewittriger Regen
Fang: 4 Aale von ca. 35, 45, 50 und 60 cm
Besonderheiten: nix


----------



## Nauke (30. März 2007)

*AW: Aale & Mondphasen - Faktenthread!*

30.03.07
Köder: Mistwurmbündel
Zeit: 21.30 Uhr
Seitenarm der Müggelspree, kaum fließend
Tiefe: 80cm
Himmel wolkenlos, faßt Vollmond
Wind aus Nordost, schweine Kalt
Ein Spitzkopf, 50cm.
|wavey:


----------



## harrystephan (31. März 2007)

*AW: Aale & Mondphasen - Faktenthread!*

30.03.07
Köder: Tauwurm (Pose & Grund)
Zeit: 20.00 - 23.30 Uhr
Vereinsteich
Tiefe: ca. 2 m
Himmel wolkenlos, faßt Vollmond, nahezu taghell, keine Kopflampe gebraucht
Wind schwach aus Ost
ein einziger Zupfer, sonst nix


----------



## John Doe12 (31. März 2007)

*AW: Aale & Mondphasen - Faktenthread!*

Tag: 30.03.07

Köder: Tauwurmstücke

Uhrzeit: 22:00 bis 0.30 Uhr

Gewässer: Kanal bis 1,5m tief (Bisse in 50cm)

Himmel: Klar ,fast Vollmond

Wind: Nord/Ost,3bft ca.

Fang: 4 Aale zwischen 35 und 45 cm

Besonderheiten: nix

Gruß

Martin


----------



## pike1984 (31. März 2007)

*AW: Aale & Mondphasen - Faktenthread!*

Tag: 29.03.07

Köder: Tauwurm mit Aalkiller/ halber Tauwurm 

Uhrzeit: 20:15 bis 0.15 Uhr

Gewässer: Fluss bis 1,5m tief

Himmel: Klar ,fast Vollmond

Wind: leichtes Lüftchen

Fang: Nullinger

Besonderheiten: 10,12 kurze Zupfer bei mir und meinem Kollegen(1 Rotauge gefangen, also nichtmal sicher ob das alles Aale waren) , leichter Frost


----------



## Dorschgreifer (31. März 2007)

*AW: Aale & Mondphasen - Faktenthread!*

Tag: 30.03.07

Köder: Tauwurmstücke und Rotwürmer

Uhrzeit: 20:00 bis 23.30 Uhr

Gewässer: Stör bei ablaufendem Wasser

Himmel: Klar ,fast Vollmond

Wind: Nord/Ost,3bft ca.

Fang: 4 Aale zwischen 37 und 42 cm und 3 untermaßige

Besonderheiten: Für ablaufendes Wasser eine unerwartet starke Ausbeute


----------



## Holger (2. April 2007)

*AW: Aale & Mondphasen - Faktenthread!*

Tag: 01.04.07

Köder: Tauwurmstücke

Uhrzeit: 22:00 bis 0.30 Uhr

Gewässer: Kanal bis 120 cm tief (Bisse in 70 cm und 100 cm Wassertiefe)

Himmel:sternenklar, Vollmond

Wind: Nord/Ost, 4 bft 

Fang: 3 Aale, 40,53 und 56 cm

Besonderheiten: nix


----------



## Lockenfrosch (4. April 2007)

*AW: Aale & Mondphasen - Faktenthread!*

Tag: 03.04.07

Köder: Tauwurm

Uhrzeit: 20:00 bis 23.30 Uhr

Gewässer: Au bis 150 cm tief 
Himmel Sternenklar, Vollmond

Wind: Nord/Ost, 4 bft 

Fang: kalte Füsse


----------



## Holger (6. April 2007)

*AW: Aale & Mondphasen - Faktenthread!*

Tag: 05.04.07

Köder: Tauwurmstücke

Uhrzeit: 20:00 bis 23.30 Uhr

Gewässer: Kanal bis 70 cm tief

Himmel    bewölkt

Wind: Nordwest, 3-4 bft 

Fang: 2 Aale, 35 und 50 cm

Besonderheiten: nix


----------



## harrystephan (6. April 2007)

*AW: Aale & Mondphasen - Faktenthread!*

06.04.07
Köder: Tauwurm (Grundblei)
Zeit: 19.45 - 23.00 Uhr
Fluß (Leine)
Tiefe: ca. 1 m im Uferbereich, ca. 3 m in der Strömung
Himmel wolkenlos, kein Mond zu sehen, nahezu windstill 
keinen einzigen Zupfer gehabt (nicht mal Kaulis)


----------



## Sonarmeister (7. April 2007)

*AW: Aale & Mondphasen - Faktenthread!*

06.04.07
Köder: Tauwurm mit Jod (Grundblei)
Zeit: 20:30 - 23:15 Uhr
Gewässer: Oste oberhalb Bremervörde
Tiefe: ca. 1m, mittlere Strömung
Sternenklar, fast windstill ca. 6°C

1 Aal 47cm und 1 Minibutt


----------



## Grundangler (7. April 2007)

*AW: Aale & Mondphasen - Faktenthread!*

06.04.07

Tauwurm (auf Grund)

19.00-23.00Uhr

Fließgewässer Treene S-H (mittelstarke Strömung)
ca. 1m tief 

Sternenklar, frostig kalt

kein Fisch/Biss


----------



## Trader1667 (12. April 2007)

*AW: Aale & Mondphasen - Faktenthread!*

11.04.07

Tauwurm Grund

Fließgewässer Fuhse bei Peine in Niedersachsen

20:35 Uhr ein Aal 73 cm

Sternenklar aber trotzdem Finster -> kein Mond weit und breit zu sehen


Besonderes....gegen 20:45 Uhr wurde es extrem kalt und ich bekam nach dem Aal um 20:35 Uhr keine Bisse mehr ob das damit vielleicht zusammenhängt?


----------



## Lengjäger (12. April 2007)

*AW: Aale & Mondphasen - Faktenthread!*

Tag: 11.04.07

Köder: halber Tauwurm, Grund ca. 1m, ufernah

Uhrzeit: 21:00 bis 24.00 Uhr

Gewässer: Fluß (Ruhr), Wassertemperatur 11-12°C

Himmel: klar

Wind: NO, fast windstill

Fang: 1 Aal, 79 cm

Besonderheiten: 6er CircleHook, (funktioniert tatsächlich wie die großen beim Leng:m )


----------



## Holger (13. April 2007)

*AW: Aale & Mondphasen - Faktenthread!*

Tag: 12.04.07

Köder: Tauwurmstücke

Uhrzeit: 20:30 bis 23.30 Uhr

Gewässer: Kanal bis 70 cm tief

Himmel bewölkt

Wind: Ost bis Südost, 4 bft 

Fang: 3 Aale, 40,55 und 60 cm

Besonderheiten: nix


----------



## Aalround-Spinner (15. April 2007)

*AW: Aale & Mondphasen - Faktenthread!*

Tag: 14.04.

Gewässer: Donau

Uhrzeit: 20.30 - 22.30

Himmel: Sternenklar + sehr warm

Köder: Tauwurm + Aalkiller

Fang: 2 Aale: 1 Raubaal mit 72cm
                   1 Spitzkopf mit 70cm


----------



## Trader1667 (15. April 2007)

*AW: Aale & Mondphasen - Faktenthread!*

Tag 14.04.2007

Gewässer: Fuhse bei Dollbergen

Köder: Tauwurm

Beißzeit:  22:20 Uhr

Himmel: Sternenklar + sehr warm

Fänge: Ein Aal 71 cm

Sonstiges: 2 kleine Rotfedern


----------



## Sonarmeister (15. April 2007)

*AW: Aale & Mondphasen - Faktenthread!*

14.04.07
Köder: Tauwurm mit Jodtinktur (Grundblei)
Zeit: 21:00-01:00 Uhr
Gewässer: Oste oberhalb Bremervörde
Tiefe: ca. 1m, mittlere Strömung
Sternenklar, wenig Wind  aus NO, 16-8°C

5 Aale: 73,55,47 und 2x<40 cm

Sonstiges:2 Superbisse stümperhaft vergeigt


----------



## AGAINST-IT (16. April 2007)

*AW: Aale & Mondphasen - Faktenthread!*

moin leutz, 
habs gestern mal geschaft meine aalsaison zu eröfnen!:q 

*köder:* Tauwurm

*uhrzeit:* 21-23uhr

*gewässer:* wiesenbach

*himmel:* sternenklar, kein mond

*fänge:* 2 aale, 67cm 500gramm, 58cm 350gramm

*besonderes:* beides breitkopfaale, heftige bisse

greetz mario


----------



## Holger (17. April 2007)

*AW: Aale & Mondphasen - Faktenthread!*

Tag: 14.04.07

Köder: Tauwurmstücke

Uhrzeit: 20:15 bis 0.30 Uhr

Gewässer: Kanal 40 - 50 cm tief

Himmel wolkenlos

Wind: Ost bis Südost, 2 - 3 bft 

Fang: 9 Aale von 43 – 63 cm mit 2 Anglern

Besonderheiten: nix

-----------------------------------------------

Tag: 15.04.07

Köder: Tauwurmstücke

Uhrzeit: 20:00 bis 23.30 Uhr

Gewässer: Kanal bis 70 cm tief

Himmel leicht bewölkt

Wind: Südost, 2 bft 

Fang: 3 Aale, 30,50 und 52 cm

Besonderheiten: als Beifang eine super Schleie von 51 cm, ca. 4 Pfund schwer


----------



## snorreausflake (18. April 2007)

*AW: Aale & Mondphasen - Faktenthread!*

 Tag: 18.04.07

Köder: Maden und Expander Pellets

Uhrzeit: 14:40 und 15.10 Uhr

Gewässer: kleiner flacher Baggersee

Himmel:  bewölkt

Fang: 2 Babyaale vielleicht zwischen 20 und 30 cm

Besonderheiten:Beifang beim Feederfischen, beide tief geschluckt |gr:


----------



## Sonarmeister (18. April 2007)

*AW: Aale & Mondphasen - Faktenthread!*

Tag: 18.04.2007

Köder: Tauwurm mit Jodtinktur

Uhrzeit: 20:00-23:30 Uhr

Gewässer: Flacher See bis ca. 2,5m

Wetter: Sternenklar, ca.9°C, leichter Westwind

Fang: 2 Aale von 43 und 59cm

Kollege fing noch 1 Aal von 46cm

Besonderheiten: Die Aale bissen sehr vorsichtig und ließen sich fast ohne Gegenwehr abschleppen.


----------



## Sickly (19. April 2007)

*AW: Aale & Mondphasen - Faktenthread!*

14.04.07
Tauwurm
64cm und 51cm
Havel in Berlin
zwischen 21 und 23.30 Uhr
Besonderheiten: viel zu warm für die Jahreszeit


----------



## Trader1667 (22. April 2007)

*AW: Aale & Mondphasen - Faktenthread!*

21.04.07

Tauwurm Grund

Fließgewässer Fuhse bei Peine in Niedersachsen

23:01 Uhr ein Aal 80,5 cm

Sternenklar und zunehmender Mond


Besonderes....Schweine Kalt


----------



## pike1984 (24. April 2007)

*AW: Aale & Mondphasen - Faktenthread!*

Tag: 21.04.07

Köder: halber TW/TW auf Grund

Uhrzeit: 20.45, 21.30 und 22.45 Uhr

Gewässer: langsam fließender Seitenarm eines Flusses (Rott) ca. 1m tief

Himmel: klar

Wind: windstill

Fang: 3 Aale, 57, 56 und 55 cm + ein Schnürsenkel von meinem Kumpel(ca. 00.45Uhr)

Besonderheiten: leichter Frost


----------



## pike1984 (26. April 2007)

*AW: Aale & Mondphasen - Faktenthread!*

Tag: 25.04.07

Köder: halber TW

Uhrzeit: 23.30 Uhr

Gewässer: langsam fließender Seitenarm eines Flusses (Rott) ca. 1m tief

Himmel: klar

Wind: leichter Wind

Fang: 1 Aal, 50cm

Besonderheiten: sehr helle Nacht


----------



## Deibel (26. April 2007)

*AW: Aale & Mondphasen - Faktenthread!*

Tag: 26.04.07

Köder: halber TW, halber TW + Heringsöl

Uhrzeit: 20.00 - 23.00 Uhr

Gewässer: langsam fließender Seitenarm eines Flusses (Lühe) ca. 70 - 1m tief

Himmel: klar

Wind: kaum Wind

Fang: 1 Barsch,  Brassn, 1 Rotfeder

Besonderheiten: sehr helle Nacht, 1 Biss versemmelt (Aal?)


----------



## Forellenhunter (28. April 2007)

*AW: Aale & Mondphasen - Faktenthread!*

Tag: 27.April 07

Köder: Dendro´s (2-3 Stück am Haken)

Uhrzeit: 20.00 - 01.00

Gewässer: Rhein, Hauptstrom, Buhnenfelder

Himmel: klar, zeitweise Bewölkt

Wind: eigentlich Winstill, teilweise Böen (Gewitter)

Fang: 1 Aal, ca.45cm; 1 Aal, 55cm, 1 Aal, ca 80-90 beim Landen ausgeschlitzt, mehrere Friedfische

Mond: 3/4 Mond, zunehmend, sehr hell

Besonderheiten: die Aale bissen immer nur, wenn der Mond durch die Wolkenfelder bedeckt war


----------



## Pit der Barsch (28. April 2007)

*AW: Aale & Mondphasen - Faktenthread!*

Fast Vollmond sehr Hell.
Windstill.
3 Aale so um die 45 cm.
Bisse erst nach 24 Uhr bis 1 Uhr.
An der Lippe.
Die Aale wurden auf Dendrobena gefangen.
Auf Tauwurm .Nix


----------



## Theo (28. April 2007)

*AW: Aale & Mondphasen - Faktenthread!*

Tag: 26.April 07

Köder: halber Tauwurm mit Ködernadel aufgez.

Uhrzeit: 20.00 - 05.00

Gewässer: Rhein, Hauptstrom, Buhnenfelder

Himmel: klar

Wind: sehr leichter Wind

Mond: 3/4 Mond, zunehmend, sehr hell

Fang: Aal
1. 50cm / 163g
2. 59cm / 276g
3. 60cm / 303g
4. 62cm / 384g
5. 64cm / 417g
6. 69cm / 478g
7. 75cm / 724g
8. cá 40-45cm - er durfte wieder schwimmen

bevor wieder Fragen der Entnahme kommen, wir waren mit drei Anglern vor Ort (Fangbegrenzung 3Stck/Angler)

Brassen:

1. cá 55-60cm 
2. cá 50cm
3. cá 45cm

Rotfeder

1. cá 45 cm


----------



## pike1984 (28. April 2007)

*AW: Aale & Mondphasen - Faktenthread!*

Tag: 27.04.07

Köder: TW

Uhrzeit: ca. 22.00 Uhr

Gewässer: langsam fließender Seitenarm eines Flusses (Rott) ca. 1m tief

Himmel: klar

Wind: fast windstill

Fang: 1 Schnürsenkel (ca.25-30cm)

Besonderheiten: sehr helle Nacht und 2 Bisse versemmelt, also ging jetzt die letzten Tage immer weniger, je mehr der Mond zunahm


----------



## FischAndy1980 (29. April 2007)

*AW: Aale & Mondphasen - Faktenthread!*

Tag: die Nacht vom 28.04.07 zum 29.04.07

Uhrzeit: 20.30 - 01.00Uhr

Gewässer: Havelkanal

Himmel: klar 

Fang: 
11 Raubaale auf Köfi, wovon 5 kleinere Strippen wieder schwimmen durften...auch gabs noch einige Fehlbisse von Aalen.
Ein Zander ging auch wieder baden, da Schonzeit und noch kein Maß

Köder: Köfi 7-12cm(Plötzen und Gründlinge)

Beissverhalten: einige Hammerharte Bisse, aber auch ein paar vorsichtige. Aale hatten den Haken zum großteil tief geschluckt.

Tiefe: Köder auf Grund(0,70 - 3,00m) in allen Tiefen hats gebissen. 

Mond: zunehmend und fast Vollmond, war sehr hell


Besonderheiten: 
am Tage richtig warm und viel Sonne und dann am frühen abend gabs einen heftigen Temperatursturz von über 10 Grad innerhalb von nur 30min.
, nebenbei wurde es sehr windig(aus Nord) fast schon stürmisch, aber es blieb wie schon eine ganze Zeit lang trocken ohne Regen. Die Plötzen haben auch am Ufer gelaicht, deshalb vielleicht auch diese vielen Aale und Bisse.
Ein Aal hatte 5 Plötzen und einer hatte noch den Überrest eines Krebses im Magen.


----------



## pike1984 (30. April 2007)

*AW: Aale & Mondphasen - Faktenthread!*

Tag: 29.04.07

Köder: halber TW

Uhrzeit: 20.25 Uhr und 20.40 Uhr, ca. 21.30 und ca.22.00 Uhr

Gewässer: langsam fließender Seitenarm eines Flusses (Rott) ca. 1m tief

Himmel: leichte Bewölkung, Mond allerdings nicht verdeckt

Wind: leichter Wind

Fang: 4 Aale mit 50,60, ca. 30 und ca. 40cm

Besonderheiten: recht aggressive Bisse; ansonsten noch 1,2 versemmelt


----------



## Forellenhunter (30. April 2007)

*AW: Aale & Mondphasen - Faktenthread!*

Tag: 29.04.2007

Uhrzeit: 21.00 - 23.00

Gewässer: Rhein, Hauptstrom, Buhnenfelder

Himmel: am Anfang Bewölkt, Gewitterstimmung, später klar

Wind: Teilweise starker Ostwind

Köder: Dendros, 2-3 Stück am Haken

Fang: 4 Aale, 45; 52; 55; 61 cm

Mond: fast Vollmond, zunehmend 

Besonderes: die Aale bissen aber nur, wenn der Mond nicht zu sehen war, die Bisse kamen Hammerhart, die Aale lieferten an der Angel einen heftigsten Kampf


----------



## Pit der Barsch (30. April 2007)

*AW: Aale & Mondphasen - Faktenthread!*

Dortmund Ems Kanal
Mit 9 Ruten.
Dendrobena Maden Tauwurm Mistwurm Heringsstücke
Sehr Windig Nord Ost
Vollmond
Sehr Hell
Wetterumschwung bzw. Temeratursturz bis 10 Grad.
Von 20 bis 5 Uhr.

KEIN BISS


----------



## Heilbutt (30. April 2007)

*AW: Aale & Mondphasen - Faktenthread!*

Tag: 27.04.07

Köder: Mistwürmbündel auf Grund

Uhrzeit: 19,30 Uhr

Gewässer: alter Kanal, Flachwasser

Himmel: wolkenlos, taghell, Mond so 2/3 zunehmend

Wind: windstill

Fang: 1 Aal von ca. 38 cm :c  (schwimmt wieder)

Gruß

Holger


----------



## Junger Dorschler (30. April 2007)

*AW: Aale & Mondphasen - Faktenthread!*

Tag: 29.04.07

Köder: Tauwurmstücke

Uhrzeit: 18:00 bis 22.30 Uhr

Gewässer: Elbe, Hafen

Himmel: sonnig

Wind:3-5

Mond: fast Vollmond, ziehmlich hell

Fang: Ich 2 Aale, 46 und 50 cm, sowie ein dicker vorm Ufer weg.Philipp 1 untermaßigen

Besonderheiten: sehr viele Bisse, ziehmlich vorsichtig


----------



## Junger Dorschler (30. April 2007)

*AW: Aale & Mondphasen - Faktenthread!*

Tag: 30.04.07

Köder: Tauwurmstücke

Uhrzeit: 19:00 bis 22.30 Uhr

Gewässer:Vereinsfleet

Himmel: einwenig bedeckt

Wind: fast garnit

Mond:1 Tag vor Vollmond

Fang: nicht einen:cKein Biss, lag vll an der neuen Stelle#c

Besonderheiten: alles doof


----------



## Brassenkönig (1. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aale & Mondphasen - Faktenthread!*

Tag:30.04.07

Köder: Rot- und Tauwürmer

Uhrzeit:18.00-22.30 Uhr

Gewässer: Elbe/Hafen

Mond: fast Vollmond

Himmel: sonnig, fast keine Wolken

Wind: 2-3

Fang: 3 Aale (1 mit ca. 40-45 cm, 2 mit ca. 50-55cm)

Bemerkung: Ich hatte erst ab 20.30 Uhr die ersten Bisse. Vorher ging nichts...


----------



## Angelfr34k (1. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aale & Mondphasen - Faktenthread!*

TAG :  30.04.07 - 01.05.07

Köder:      Taurwurmstück mit m klein Rotwurm verfeinert

Gewässer: Aller ( Celle bei Hannover) an einer Mündung von                nem relativ flachen Fluss

Mond:       ebenfalls (fast) VOllmond !

Himmel :    sehr klar, keine Wolken

Uhrzeit:    01:30-04:00

Fang   :    1 Aal 53 cm um 03:30

Besonderes: Wir haben überhaupt gar nichts gefangen, waren  f                schon am Einpacken, und dann ruckartig das                    Rascheln der Rutenspitze im Gras gehört!


----------



## Cloud (2. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aale & Mondphasen - Faktenthread!*

Tag: 01.05.07
Gefangen:1 Aal, 1 Barbe, 1 Barsch
Köder: Aal + Barsch = halber Tauwurm, Barbe = Maden
Mond: Vollmond
Himmel: Komplett klar
Gewässer: Rhein
Tiefe: 1-1,5m
Montage: Grund
Fangzeit: 22:00, 22:30, 22:45
Sonstiges: Insgesamt 6 Bisse gehabt wo aber nur die obrigen 3 von verwertet wurden konnten.

War nen schöner Abend mit anfänglichen Startschwierigkeiten aber nach der Zeit gings dann und es folgten die Bisse....
Den ganzen Abend über wars ziemlich windig


----------



## Heilbutt (2. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aale & Mondphasen - Faktenthread!*

Tag: 30.04.07

Köder: Tauwurm auf Grund

Uhrzeit: 15 Uhr

Gewässer: alter Kanal, 1,5 m tiefe

Himmel: wolkenlos, taghell, Sonnenschein, Mond fast voll

Wind: relativ windig

Fang: 1 Aal von 50 cm 

Gruß

Holger


----------



## Holger (2. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aale & Mondphasen - Faktenthread!*

Tag: Nacht vom 01. auf 02. Mai
Gefangen:7 Aale, 1 Brasse
Köder: Tauwurm, Dendros, Köfis
Mond: Vollmond
Himmel: Komplett klar
Gewässer: flacher & schmaler Kanal in Ostfriesland
Tiefe: 90 - 110 cm
Montage: Pose
Fangzeit: 21:00, 22:30 - 0;30 Uhr


----------



## frankyboy (5. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aale & Mondphasen - Faktenthread!*

Tag:25 april
Köder:Muschel
Uhrzeit:22.35uhr
Stillwasser,Penzliner see
Himmel:bedeckt und regen
Besonderes:Aal 2 pfund


----------



## pike1984 (6. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aale & Mondphasen - Faktenthread!*

Tag: 05.05.07

Köder: halber TW

Uhrzeit: 20.30Uhr

Gewässer: langsam fließender Seitenarm eines Flusses (Rott) ca. 1m tief

Himmel: stark bewölkt

Wind: sehr windig

Fang: 1 Aal, 69cm, 630g

Besonderheiten: war nur bis 21.15 Uhr draußen, hatte eigentlich kein intensives Aalangeln eingeplant (evtl. wär da noch mehr gegangen#c)


----------



## bernie (6. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aale & Mondphasen - Faktenthread!*

Tag:  04. Mai
Gefangen:3 Aale
Köder: Tauwurm, Dendro, Maden
Mond: 2 Tage nach Vollmond
Himmel: Komplett klar
Gewässer: flacher Vereinsteich
Tiefe: 90 - 110 cm
Montage: Pose + Grund
Fangzeit:  21:30 - 0;30 Uhr

Besonderheiten: Die Aale sind sehr gut durch den Winter gekommen, hatten schon viel Fettgewebe im Leib. KEINE Bisse auf Tauwurm!!


----------



## Franz_16 (12. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aale & Mondphasen - Faktenthread!*

Tag: 10. Mai 
Gefangen: 2 Aale
Köder: Tauwurm
Mond: war nicht zu sehen
Himmel: bedeckt
Gewässer: See
Fangzeit: 23 Uhr


----------



## Dorschgreifer (15. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aale & Mondphasen - Faktenthread!*

Tag: 12.05.07

Köder: halber TW und Rotwurm

Uhrzeit: 20.30Uhr - 01:30 Uhr

Gewässer: Stör, Tiedenbereich, gemäßigte Strömung

Himmel: stark bewölkt bis wolkenlos, mit Regenschauern

Wind: 5Bft aus WSW

Fang: 22 Aale mit 2 Personen


----------



## Junger Dorschler (15. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aale & Mondphasen - Faktenthread!*

Tag: 14. Mai
Gefangen:2 Aale(53 und 61cm)
Köder: halber Taui
Mond: nicht da|kopfkrat
Himmel: bedeckt
Gewässer: flacher Vereinsteich
Tiefe:50-80cm
Montage: Pose
Fangzeit: 21.00-22.30


----------



## shad (16. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aale & Mondphasen - Faktenthread!*

Tag: 15.05.07

Köder: halber TW 

Uhrzeit: 22.00 - 23.30 Uhr

Gewässer: Fliessgewässer (Leine)
Himmel: klar
Wind: SW

Fang: 2 Aale


----------



## kulti007 (16. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aale & Mondphasen - Faktenthread!*

tag: 15.05.07
köder: tauwurm, köderfisch
himmel: bedeckt bis klar
mond: keiner da 
lufttemp.: 5 - 8 grad
Gewässer: kleiner teich
angelzeit: 18:00 - 24:00 uhr
fang: 0
besonderheiten: nich ein biss |uhoh:

kann ja nur besser werden :vik:


----------



## Kleiner-Zander (16. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aale & Mondphasen - Faktenthread!*

*Köder: *Mistwürmer
*Uhrzeit: *19:45 bis ca. 22:00
*Stillwasser 
Himmel: *keine ahnung nicht drauf geckugt 
*Besonderes : 4 *Aale  70 bis 80 zentimeter    (ziemlich  harte bisse)


----------



## Holger (16. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aale & Mondphasen - Faktenthread!*

Tag: 13.05.07

Köder: Tauwurmstücke auf Grund & Pose, Köfis

Uhrzeit: 20 - 01 Uhr

Gewässer: alter Kanal, 130 cm tief

Himmel: bewölkt, regnerisch

Wind: windig bis stürmisch, erst aus Süd, dann aus Ost

Fang: 6 Aale von 51 bis 60 cm (3 auf Wurm, 3 auf Köfi)


----------



## AK_894 (16. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aale & Mondphasen - Faktenthread!*

Ist zwar schon ne weile her 

Tag: 27.04.07

Köder: Mistwurm auf Grund (ein aufs Vorfach und ein am Haken) 

Uhrzeit: 20- 02 Uhr

Gewässer: Veluwemeer  (in Holland)

Himmel: Sternenklar zwei Tage vor Vollmond

Wind: 2-3 (saß im Hafen windgeschützt Hafentiefe 1.70-2.00m  

Fang. 1 Aal von 54cm gebissen um Punkt 0.15uhr  

Waren zwei Mann um 10,35uhr bis bei mein Kollege eine 45cm Brasse um 11,20uhr folgte der nächst bis bei mir mit einem 30cm Barsch. und um 0,15uhr der 54cm Aal ( alles auf Mistwurm )


----------



## kulti007 (17. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aale & Mondphasen - Faktenthread!*

wann:   16.05.07
zeit:     18:00 - 23:00
wo:       elbe bei vockerode
wetter:  bedeckt, regen, windig, ca. 8 bis 12 grad
mond:    nicht zu sehen
köder:    halber tauwurm mit aalkiller, rotwurm natur
fang:     mal wieder null 

besonderheiten: nüscht jebissen #d


aber ick jebe nich uff ...


----------



## Bastler (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aale & Mondphasen - Faktenthread!*

Datum: 18./19.05.07

Köder: Tauwurm in Ufernähe auf Grund angeboten

Himmel: Sternenklar

Mond: nicht zu sehen 

Temperatur ( Luft ): ca. 10 Grad

Gewässer: Talsperre

Angelzeit: 20:00 - 4:00 uhr

Fang: 47 , 52 & 57

Besonderheiten : jede Menge Bisse von Vorsichtig bis schneller Schnurabzug war alles vorhanden 

War auf jeden Fall 'ne Klasse Aalnacht  

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Holger (21. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aale & Mondphasen - Faktenthread!*

Datum: 17./18.05.07

Köder: Tauwurm an Posenmontage

Himmel: Sternenklar

Mond: nicht zu sehen 

Temperatur ( Luft ): ca. 76 - 10 Grad

Gewässer: Sieltief von ca. 100 cm Tiefe und 10 Metern Breite

Angelzeit: 20:30 - 2:00 uhr

Fang: 18 Aale von 40 - 64 cm (mit 3 Anglern)

Besonderheiten : nix


----------



## Bastler (21. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aale & Mondphasen - Faktenthread!*

Datum: 20./21.05.07

Köder: Mistwurmbündel an Posenmontage auf Grund

Himmel: Sternenklar

Mond: nicht zu sehen 

Temperatur ( Luft ): ca. 16 Grad

Gewässer: Talsperre

Angelzeit: 20:00 - 2:30 uhr

Fang: 42 & 68 cm

Besonderheiten : zeitweise sehr windig , weniger Bisse als beim letzten Mal, der 42-er schwimmt weiter hatte höchstens 100 g


----------



## pike1984 (21. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aale & Mondphasen - Faktenthread!*

Tag: 19.05.07

Köder: halber TW

Uhrzeit: ca. 22.30Uhr, 23.30Uhr und 23.40Uhr

Gewässer: langsam fließender Seitenarm eines Flusses (Rott) ca. 1,5m tief

Himmel: sternklar

Wind: keiner

Fang: 3 Aale zu zweit: 52,56 und 57cm

Besonderheiten: Mein Kumpel hat aus zwei Bissen zwei Aale gemacht, ich hatte ab 22.30 eine unglaubliche Serie an Bissen  (gut 12-15!). Drei Aale sind wieder abgefallen und den Rest hab ich versemmelt, obwohl die Pose zum Teil 2, 3 Minuten unter Wasser war bevor ich angeschlagen habe.#q#c


----------



## Willi24 (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aale & Mondphasen - Faktenthread!*

also ich hab dieses jahr in sagen wir mal in 7 sitzungen 8Aale gefangen ich weis ob das gerade viel ich hab erst eine sitzung ohne fisch hinter mir und eine sitzung mit 2stück der kleinste 52 der grösste 68 aufs wetter hab ich nicht so geachtet aber die ersten nächte waren sternklar und 6-10Grad letzen freitag hatte ich sogar kalte ohren und füße und samstag Saß ich bis um 22Uhr im shirt aber immer hatten wenigstens ein Mondphasen sind mir ziemlich egal aber für euch werd ich mal darauf achten...
Ps.Alle Aale die wir gefangen haben haben* vor Mitternacht* gebissen von 21.30-23.50... kein witz alle vor mitternacht und ich hab 3´Gewässer gefischt


----------



## Willi24 (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aale & Mondphasen - Faktenthread!*

hier ich nochmal Mondphasen... zunehmend
                                           Vollmond
                                            neumond
mein kumpel achtet auf soetwas ich weniger mich interessiert mehr die urzeit....mal sehen wie es läuft wenn die nächte jetz wärmer werden


----------



## Willi24 (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aale & Mondphasen - Faktenthread!*

hier ich nochmal Mondphasen... zunehmend
Vollmond
neumond
mein kumpel achtet auf soetwas ich weniger mich interessiert mehr die urzeit....mal sehen wie es läuft wenn die nächte jetz wärmer werden ich werde mal richtig buch führen....


----------



## kingandre88 (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aale & Mondphasen - Faktenthread!*

Gewässer:Lippe
Köder:Made/Mais
Uhrzeit:ca.0.30 Uhr
1 kleiner Aal,so um die 35
Montage:Futterkorb
Mond:zunehmend

Besonderheiten:Es biß gar nix,bis ich noch Mais an den haken gemacht habe
#h


----------



## Gorcky (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aale & Mondphasen - Faktenthread!*

wann: 04.07
zeit: 21:00 - 23:30
wo: Ruhr
wetter: ca. 16 grad , freier Himmel
mond: Vollmond
köder: 1 dentrobena
fang: 2 Aale:65 und 40 cm 

Besonderheiten: Sonst garnichts:m


----------



## Mühlkoppe (24. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aale & Mondphasen - Faktenthread!*

Tach,
Na dann will ich auch mal:

17.05.07 und 19.05.07

*Köder:  Tauwurm/Dendro-Mix
Uhrzeit: exakt 22:15 (beide!)
Fließgewässer (Rhein bei Gernsheim)
Himmel: **klar* (dabei gehts darum ob der Mond aufs Wasser gescheint hat....) nee, vom Mond war nur noch ein Fitzel zu erkennen.
*Besonderes :* Ist zwar nix Besonderes, aber jeweils ne halbe Stunde vorher noch einen kleinen Wels gefangen - die gehören wohl irgendwie zusammen.
 Fang: 2 Aale:65 (exakt 650 g)und 45 cm

Gruß Thorsten|wavey:


----------



## Franz_16 (26. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aale & Mondphasen - Faktenthread!*

Melde einen Aal vom 25.05

*Köder:* Tauwurm
*Uhrzeit:* 22 Uhr
*Gewässer: *Fließgewässer
*Himmel:* geschlossene Wolkendecke, kein Mond zu sehen...


----------



## Bastler (28. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aale & Mondphasen - Faktenthread!*

Datum: 27./28.05.07

Köder: Tauwurm 

Himmel: meist bedeckt

Mond: zunehmend ( zwischen halb und voll ) hinter Wolken , also nicht zu sehen 

Temperatur ( Luft ): ca. 15 Grad

Gewässer: Talsperre

Angelzeit: 00:00 - 5:00 uhr

Fang: 45 , 50 , 70 & 76

Besonderheiten : Die beiden Großen habe ich erst zwischen 
4 Uhr und 5 Uhr gefangen als es schon fast hell war .


----------



## Ossipeter (28. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aale & Mondphasen - Faktenthread!*

Datum 26.05.
20.15-23.00 Uhr 
Köder: Tauwurm
Himmel: meist klar
Mond: zunehmend, kurz vor halb voll
Gewässer: Rezat
Fang: 7 Aale, der schwerste 2 Pfd.


----------



## Franz_16 (29. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aale & Mondphasen - Faktenthread!*

Datum: 27.05.07
Köder: Tauwurm
Uhrzeit: 23 Uhr
Gewässer: Baggersee
Himmel: geschlossene Wolkendecke, kein Mond zu sehen...

--------------------------------------------------------

Datum: 28.05.07
Köder: Köderfisch 
Uhrzeit: 21.45 Uhr
Gewässer: Baggersee
Himmel: geschlossene Wolkendecke, kein Mond zu sehen...


----------



## StefanTS (29. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aale & Mondphasen - Faktenthread!*

Tag: 25.05.2007
Köder: Dendro-Tauwurm Mix teilw. mit Aalkiller; toter KöFi
Angelzeit: 20:30h - 0:00h
Beißzeiten: 20:30h - 21:00h und 23:30h - 24:00h
Stillwasser - See
Mond: zuhnehmender Mond
Wetter:umherziehende Gewitter
Himmel: Mond zeitweise hinter Wolken
Wind: zeitweise mäßiger NW-Wind
Fang: 7 Aale von 35 -  65cm (3 mit Aalkiller, 4 ohne)
Besonderheiten: Alle Fänge innerhalb der o.g. Zeitfenster, dazwischen nur feine Zupfer. Sobald der Mond auf's Wasser schien war's aus. Nachdem das Gewitter weggezogen war wurde es deutich ruhiger. Kein Biss auf KöFi.


----------



## Ossipeter (29. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aale & Mondphasen - Faktenthread!*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Datum: 27.05.07
> Köder: Tauwurm
> Uhrzeit: 23 Uhr
> Gewässer: Baggersee
> ...



Hast du auch was gefangen?


----------



## Franz_16 (29. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aale & Mondphasen - Faktenthread!*

jo, jeder Datensatz steht für einen Aal


----------



## schaumburg4 (29. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aale & Mondphasen - Faktenthread!*

Datum: 27.5.07
Köder : "riesen"Regenwurm(direkt aus der Nachbarwiese)
Fangzeit: ca. 23- 23:30
Leicht windig
Mittellandkanal
leicht getrübtes Wasser, ca 5-6m vom Ufer entfernt
geangelt (ausgelotet) in ungefähr 2- 2-5m Tiefe
leicht bedeckter Himmel, ab und zu Regen
Fisch: 1 Aal (Breitkopf) 60cm 
Besonderheit: bis ca. 23:30 viele Bisse, danach Beißflaute, alles ohne zusätzliche aromen


----------



## Chris`n`roll (29. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aale & Mondphasen - Faktenthread!*

Datum : 24.05
Wo: Rhein bei Köln
Köder: ganzer Tauwurm aufgezogen
Wetter: kaum Wolken, Mond mit Hof immer zu sehen (war hell)
Uhrzeit: 21.30Uhr - 23.15Uhr
Methode: 150g Blei an anti tangle boom

in 30 min Abständen 3 Aale zwischen 40 und 75cm

Gruß,
Christian


----------



## Franz_16 (31. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aale & Mondphasen - Faktenthread!*

Hey Hey, 
melde 2 Aale von einem Kumpel der mich gestern Abend anrief, waren beide 68cm groß.

Datum: 30.05.07
Köder: Tauwurm
Uhrzeit: 21.30 Uhr
Gewässer: Fluss
Himmel: klar, Mond gut zu sehen

Datum: 30.05.07
Köder: Köderfisch
Uhrzeit: 22 Uhr
Gewässer: Fluss
Himmel: klar, Mod war gut zu sehen

Besonderes: Neben den Aalen wurden auch noch 2 Quappen gefangen, Wasser war aufgrund der Regenfälle extrem hoch und dreckig!


----------



## Bastler (1. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aale & Mondphasen - Faktenthread!*

Datum: 30.05.07

Köder: Tauwurm 

Himmel: Sternenklar

Mond: fast Vollmond 

Temperatur ( Luft ): ca. 10 - 12 Grad

Gewässer: Talsperre

Angelzeit: 20:00 - 0:00 uhr

Fang: 5 Aale zwischen 45 & 50 

Besonderheiten : die beiden ersten Aale hatte ich schon vor 22.00 Uhr 

Gruß Jörg


----------



## kingandre88 (2. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aale & Mondphasen - Faktenthread!*

Datum:01.Juni.2007
Gewässeratteln-Hamm-Kanal
Himmel:Sternenklar(Mond kam erst gegen 12 uhr raus)
Mond:Ab ca 12 Uhr Vollmond
Methode:Feederute mit Futterkorb
Köder:Wurm,Mais/Made
Beißzeiten:ca. 22 Uhr und ca 23.45
Fänge:2,ein Breitkopf 67 und ein Spitzkopf 65
Besonderheiten:Es biss gar nix,bis ich noch ein Maiskorn mit an den Haken gemacht hab.Als der Mond zum Vorschein kam,war nix mehr!!Auf Wurm kein biss!!!!


----------



## Bastler (3. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aale & Mondphasen - Faktenthread!*

Datum: 02.06.07

Köder: Tauwurm 

Himmel: Bedeckt 

Mond: fast Vollmond 

Temperatur ( Luft ): 16 Grad

Gewässer: Talsperre

Angelzeit: 22:00 - 1:00 uhr

Fang: 1 Aal 52  cm


----------



## ajaekel (4. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aale & Mondphasen - Faktenthread!*

Datum: 01.06.07

Köder: Tauwurm 

Himmel: Sternenklar

Mond: Vollmond 

Temperatur ( Luft ): ca. 15 - 17 Grad

Gewässer: 76ha, klares Wasser

Angelzeit: 20:00 - 4:00 uhr

Fang: 6 Aale zwischen 40 & 50 

Besonderheiten : die Aale bissen ausnahmsweise mal nicht so vorsichtig. Alle Aale bis 0:00 gefangen. Hatte ca. 15 Bisse - davon auch 2 auf Köfi.
Gute Aalnacht trotz Vollmond!


----------



## snofla (4. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aale & Mondphasen - Faktenthread!*

Datum: 31.05.07

Köder: Tauwurm 

Himmel: Bedeckt 

Mond: fast Vollmond 

Temperatur ( Luft ): 16 Grad

Gewässer: Baggersee

Angelzeit: 21:00 - 7:00 uhr

Fang: 3 Aale 52 cm 65cm 55cm das alles bis 0 uhr,danach auf zander gefischt


----------



## schrauber78 (8. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aale & Mondphasen - Faktenthread!*

so, ich war die letzten beiden Nächte an der Leine angesessen, aber leider bin ich was Aal betrifft Schneider geworden...
Dafür hatte ich aber nen schönen 79er Zander und einen 46er Döbel als "Beifang"... 

Mond: Halbmond zunehmend
Temp.: 24°C
Gewässer: Leine
Zeit: 20:00 bis 6:00 
Köder: Dendro, Tauwurm und Köfi


----------



## Franz_16 (8. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aale & Mondphasen - Faktenthread!*

Melde 3 Aale mit je 75cm:

Datum: 06.06.07
Köder: Tauwurm
Uhrzeit: 22.30 Uhr
Gewässer: Fluss
Himmel: klar
----------------------------

Datum: 07.06.07
Köder: Köderfisch
Uhrzeit: 22 Uhr
Gewässer: See
Himmel: klar
----------------------------
Datum: 07.06.07
Köder: Tauwurm
Uhrzeit: 23 Uhr
Gewässer: See
Himmel: klar


----------



## Richi211184 (13. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aale & Mondphasen - Faktenthread!*

hatte in den letzten wochen 4 ansitze am Inn

1 Ansitz:
warme Nacht, bewölkt, kein Vollmond, einige heftige bisse, 4 Aale, schwerster 1,5 kg bisss in der Strömung, rest ca 2-3 meter vom ufer weg (trotzdem viel Strömung) auf Grund mit Tauwurm am Vorfach. 5 vers***aute bisse, alle unterm Stein

2 Ansitz:
selbes Wetter, ca 10 heftige Bisse, alle festgesessen (viele Granitblöcke) und Vorfach durchgescheuert, auch mit warten keine Chance, 1 Aal mit ca 55

3 Ansitz:
wieder selbes wetter jedoch mit teilweise regen, Umstellung auf kurzes geflochtenes Vorfach sowie gefl. Hauptschnur und Blei reisst bei größerem Zug, wieder ca. 11 heftige Bisse, alle gehakt, keinen freibekommen, weder mit warten noch mit bleiabriss

4 Ansitz:
mit 2 Leuten, Anfangs schwül, dann extrem windig und etwas kühler, 3 Bisse auf die 1 frühzeitig angeschlagen, die anderen beiden wieder selbes Spiel


hab festgestellt dass von 22-23 uhr und von 3-4 uhr die meisten Schleicher beissen!

werde am WE mal ne andere Montage versuchen!

Hat jemand Erfahrung mid dermanssen vielen Fehlschlägen bzw. eine Lösung parat, hab sowas noch nie erlebt, und das ärgert mich u.a. auch weil sicher viele Fische an den Verletzungen verenden


----------



## snofla (16. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aale & Mondphasen - Faktenthread!*

Datum: 15.06.07
Köder: Köderfisch
Uhrzeit: 00Uhr15 
Gewässer: See
Himmel: bedeckt

einen schönen Breitkopf mit 78cm und morrefett


----------



## Cloud (16. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aale & Mondphasen - Faktenthread!*

Schöner Fang aber das 


snofla schrieb:


> *morrefett*



muss man als NRW'ler nicht verstehen, ja? #c


----------



## snofla (16. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aale & Mondphasen - Faktenthread!*

@Björn 

er war mehr als sehr gut ernährt besser so |rolleyes


----------



## Cloud (16. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aale & Mondphasen - Faktenthread!*

Dankeschön #6 |supergri.
Fett kenn ich ja aber morre hab ich bis heute noch nicht gehört #c |supergri


----------



## Fishhunter1993 (18. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aale & Mondphasen - Faktenthread!*

Gewässer: Schmutter in Diedorf (bei Augsburg)
Köder: Tauwurm und Tau- und Mistwurm kombi
Wetter: Sternenklar, Neumond und Südwestwind
Zeit: zwischen 23 und 24 Uhr
Fang: 2 Spitzkopf Aale mit 54cm und 61cm
Besonderes: Wir hatten sehr sehr viele Bisse aber die meisten waren nicht gut genug um anzuschlagen -----> haben sehr vorsichtig gebissen. Ein Aal hab ich gar nicht bemerkt wollte mal den wurm wechseln und da hats auch schon gezapplet!!!


----------



## zanderjäger91 (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aale & Mondphasen - Faktenthread!*

Datum:01.07.07
Aal Größe:58cm
Köder:Madenbündel
Uhrzeit:03.30
Gewässer:MLK
Himmel:klar
Temp (Luft): ca 15°C
Angelzeit:20.00-04.00 Uhr

In dieser Zeit gab es noch 2 weitere Fehlbisse (Tauwurm) und 1 Abreißer (Köfi)

MfG


----------



## spin-paule (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aale & Mondphasen - Faktenthread!*

Hi Zanderjäger,

Petri zu deinem Schleicher#6 und Danke für deine Meldung!
Für die Statistik: Weißt du noch ungefähr *wann *du den Aal gefangen hast?
0-4 Uhr	4-8 Uhr	8-12 Uhr 12-16 Uhr 16-20 Uhr 20-24 Uhr ?

Einen schönen Gruß

Paul


----------



## snofla (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aale & Mondphasen - Faktenthread!*

muss noch einen nachmelden

Datum: 28.06.07
Köder: Köderfisch
Uhrzeit: 20Uhr45
Gewässer: See
Himmel: bedeckt

einen Breitkopf mit 80cm


----------



## zanderjäger91 (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aale & Mondphasen - Faktenthread!*

ja das war ca 03.30 morgens.

MfG


----------



## FischAndy1980 (8. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aale & Mondphasen - Faktenthread!*

Datum: vom 7 zum 8.07 die Nacht

Köder: Köfi (Plötze ca10cm)

Fang: Breitkopf 67cm

Beisszeit: 23.30Uhr

Mond: abnehmender Halbmond und Sternenklar 

Gewässer: Havelkanal

Temperatur: ca 10°C

Wassertemperatur: |kopfkrat war etwas wärmer als die gefühlte aussentemperatur

Angelzeit: 21.30 - 01.00 Uhr

Besonderheiten: 2 aggressive Köfiaalbisse innerhalb von 5 minuten ...leider nur ein davon gefangen ...vielleicht wars auch der gleiche Aal, weil ich nur den 2 Biss verwerten konnte. Der 67er hatte noch einen Krebs im Magen und mein Kumpel fing noch eine 30er Strippe auf Wurm. Die Temperatur in der Nacht kam mir so vor wie im Winter und es war sehr windig.


----------



## snofla (15. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aale & Mondphasen - Faktenthread!*

so bin gerad zurück und melde ne Aal mit 74cm

Datum: 15.07.07

Köder: Tauwurm 

Himmel: klar 

Beisszeit:2115Uhr

Temperatur ( Luft ): 21 Grad

Gewässer: Fliessgewässer

Angelzeit: 2030Uhr-2330Uhr


----------



## Gufi Angler (18. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aale & Mondphasen - Faktenthread!*

moin,

Datum: 14.07.07

Köder: Taumwurm

Himmel: Sternenklar

Beiszeit: ca. 23uhr 

Gewässer: Elbe-Seiten-Kanal

Fang: 1aal 54cm


----------



## Wobbleri (19. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aale & Mondphasen - Faktenthread!*

Datum: 16.07.07

Köder: Taumwurm

Himmel: Sternenklar bis wolkig

Beiszeit: von 22.30-01.30

Gewässer: Leine bei Hannover

Fang: 11 Aale,von 55-81cm(bei 1,2 kg).
Ich schlage mich durch die Böschung und fische wo sonst keiner fischt. Wetter is nebensache. Selbst wenn ich eine Stelle bloß 3 mal im Jahr befische nehmen die Fänge dort immer ab(um 10 Aale, dann 6, 2) noch nie haben bei mir Fänge zugenommen(ich fische seit 28 jahren in der leine).
Vielleicht für euch interessant: Letztes Jahr fing ich meinen letzten Aal am 30 November! In einem See (68cm, Tauwurm) bei kalter Sternenklarer Nacht.


----------



## snofla (19. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aale & Mondphasen - Faktenthread!*

Willkommen im AB Wobbleri|wavey:




Datum: 17.07.07

Köder: Taumwurm

Himmel: Sternenklar bis wolkig

Beiszeit: von 21.30-01.30

Gewässer: Fliessgewässer

2 Aale einmal Breitkopf (78cm) einmal Spitzkopf(70cm)


----------



## alex77 (26. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aale & Mondphasen - Faktenthread!*

Köder: Made
Uhrzeit:23:00-4:00
Gewässer: Hennesee
Himmel: Sternenklar 
2 Aale einmal 20 cm 
                  60 cm


----------



## Fish&Chips (27. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aale & Mondphasen - Faktenthread!*

Datum: 25.07 
Köder: Tauwurmschaschlik
Fang: 5 Aale 50-65cm
Beisszeit: 20.30-22.00Uhr
Mond: nicht zu sehen 
Gewässer: Hamme
Aussentemperatur: 20°C
Wassertemperatur: |kopfkrat war etwaskälter als die gefühlte Aussentemperatur
Angelzeit: 19.30 - 22.00 Uhr
Besonderheiten: Starke Strömung, alle Aale haben gierig gebissen.


----------



## Fish&Chips (27. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aale & Mondphasen - Faktenthread!*

Datum: 26.07 
Köder: Tauwurmschaschlik
Fang: 9 Aale 25-70cm
Beisszeit: 20.30-22.00Uhr
Mond: 3/4 voll
Gewässer: Hamme
Aussentemperatur: 18°C
Wassertemperatur: |kopfkrat ca 18°C
Angelzeit: 18.30 - 22.00 Uhr
Besonderheiten: Starke Strömung, alle Aale haben sehr spitz gebissen, ausser die kleinen...


----------



## Waagemann (10. August 2007)

*AW: Aale & Mondphasen - Faktenthread!*

Köder: fingerlanges Rotauge
Uhrzeit: 21.36
Stillwasser oder Fließgewässer: Stillwasser ca.0,8m tief
Himmel: teilweise bedeckt,kein Mond zu sehen 
Besonderes : ca.1h später Gewitter

mfg waagemann


----------



## Hans-J. Wagner (17. August 2007)

*AW: Aale & Mondphasen - Faktenthread!*

Köder: Tauwurm
Uhrzeit: 14:15 bis 15:00
Gewässer: Elbe ablauf. Wasser (Höhe Stillhorn)
Himmel: leicht bedeckt.
4 Aale 63-65cm 1 Aal 50cm, 
alles Spitzköpfe, und haben kurz gebissen.


----------



## guetselman (21. August 2007)

*AW: Aale & Mondphasen - Faktenthread!*

18.8.07
Köder Tauwurm
Uhrzeit 05.00 Uhr 
Fließgewässer (Ems), ufernah (1-2m)
Himmel: klar
Besonderes : Innerhalb von 20 min, direkt zu Beginn, zwei richtige Knallerbisse von verhältnismässig fetten Aalen.

Die darauf folgende Nacht (vom 18. auf den 19.), mit ähnlichen Verhältnissen, dann viele "normale", vorsichtige Bisse auf Tauwurm.
Uhrzeit 20-~01.00 Uhr
Aale 3, viele Bisse, alle ufernah s.o.


----------



## Fish&Chips (24. August 2007)

*AW: Aale & Mondphasen - Faktenthread!*

Tag: 23.08
Köder. Tauwurmschaschlik
Uhrzeit: 20:00 Uhr - 22:00 Uhr
Außentemperatur: ca 20°C
Gewässer: Hamme
Himmel: Heiter, wenig Wolken
Fang: kein einziger Biß
Besonderheiten: 2/3Mond, nicht einen Windhauch, Wollandkrabben sehr aktiv, keine Strömung
__________________


----------



## M@rcel89(VSA-GI.) (26. August 2007)

*AW: Aale & Mondphasen - Faktenthread!*

*Köder: *Tauwurm*
Uhrzeit:  *23:15*
Strömung
Himmel: *bewölkt (gewitterwetter)
*Besonderes : *


----------



## Stephan222 (28. August 2007)

*AW: Aale & Mondphasen - Faktenthread!*

*Tag*: 27.08.2007/28.08.2007
*Uhrzeit*: von 20:00 Uhr bis ca. 01:30 Uhr

*Köder*: Dendrobena und kanadischer Tauwurm
*Gewässer*: Dortmund-Ems-Kanal bei Venhaus am Hafen

*die Wetterdaten (laut wetter.com)*:

wolkig
*Temperatur*: 15°C
*Niederschlagrisiko*: 15%
*Windrichtung*: West
*Windgeschwindigkeit*: 10km/h
*Windstärke*: 2bft
*Luftdruck*: 1022 hPa
*relative Feuchte*: 77%

Ein heftiger, kurzer Biss gegen 21:15 Uhr, sonst war nichts.
Kein Aal, kein gar nichts gelandet. *schnief*


Gruss,
Stephan


----------



## Stephan222 (29. August 2007)

*AW: Aale & Mondphasen - Faktenthread!*

*Tag*: 28.08.2007/29.08.2007
*Uhrzeit*: von 19:30 Uhr bis ca. 00:30 Uhr

*Köder*: Dendrobena und kanadischer Tauwurm
*Gewässer*: Dortmund-Ems-Kanal bei Venhaus am Hafen

*die Wetterdaten (laut wetter.com)*:

wolkig (in Wahrheit war es aber Wolkenlos und Vollmond, also auf wetter.com kein Verlass )
*Temperatur*: 13°C
*Niederschlagrisiko*: 10 %
*Windrichtung*: Nord
*Windgeschwindigkeit*: 7 km/h
*Windstärke*: 2bft
*Luftdruck*: 1020 hPa
*relative Feuchte*: 73%

12 heftiger, kurze Bisse (nur auf Dendrobena), sonst war nichts.
Kein Aal, kein gar nichts gelandet. #c



Gruss,
Stephan


Nachtrag:
ach ja, es ist Vollmond.


----------



## wilfried (30. August 2007)

*AW: Aale & Mondphasen - Faktenthread!*

*Tag*: 25.08.2007/26.08.2007
*Uhrzeit*: von 20:30 Uhr bis ca. 01:30 Uhr

*Köder*: Tauwurm
*Gewässer*: Vierersee

*die Wetterdaten*: wolkig, später klar (fast Vollmond)
*Temperatur*: 13°C
*Windrichtung*: West 2-3bft


6 Bisse und 2 Aale, 56cm und 68cm (750g) 
Mit Pose in ca. 2 Meter Tiefe


----------



## Raubfisch Angler (3. September 2007)

*AW: Aale & Mondphasen - Faktenthread!*

Datum: 02.09.2007 
 Köder: Tauwurm
 Fang: 1 Aal 75 cm
 Beisszeit: 23:1 0Uhr
 Mond: abnehmend 1/4, bewölkt jedoch keine geschloßene Wolkendecke
 Gewässer: Rhein
 Aussentemperatur: 17 °C
 Wassertemperatur: |kopfkrat 
 Angelzeit: 19.30 - 2.45 Uhr


----------



## Kenges (2. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Aale & Mondphasen - Faktenthread!*

*Köder: *Tauwurm
*Fang:* Spitzkopfaal, 65cm*
Uhrzeit: *21:15
*Himmel: *geschlossene Wolkendecke
*Mond:* nicht zu sehen, trotzdem relativ helle Nacht
*Besonderes : *


----------



## fischer817 (22. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aale & Mondphasen - Faktenthread!*

Hallo,

wenn ihr wissen wollt wann es draussen wo hell ist dann empfehle ich euch 

www.lunalink.de

Petri

Tom


----------



## aalcatcher1 (27. Februar 2008)

*AW: Aale & Mondphasen - Faktenthread!*

Köder tauwurm
Zeit 10:10
Gewässer: neckar
himmel:klar
Fang:Aal 104cm und wels 45 cm


----------



## anglerman87 (27. Februar 2008)

*AW: Aale & Mondphasen - Faktenthread!*

mal was anderes war jemand von euch schonmal in wüatenjerichow am forellensee?:vik:


----------



## uwe gerhard (5. März 2008)

*AW: Aale & Mondphasen - Faktenthread!*

Wurde denn etwas ausgewertet, oder irgendwelche  Erkenntnisse gemacht was das Beißverhalten und die Mondphasen angeht?
@allcatcher
so ein kapitaler Aal im Feb.?Respekt.
Wieviel hat der gewogen?
Hast du ein Foto von dem Schlängler?
Gruß Uwe


----------



## spin-paule (6. März 2008)

*AW: Aale & Mondphasen - Faktenthread!*



uwe gerhard schrieb:


> Wurde denn etwas ausgewertet, oder irgendwelche  Erkenntnisse gemacht was das Beißverhalten und die Mondphasen angeht?...



Hi Uwe,
ich habe im letzten Jahr alle Fangmeldungen + Details in eine Excel-Datei übertragen. Diese Tabelle findest du hier: http://www.anglerboard.de/aalfaenge_neu.xls

Hier (http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=111341) hat Boardie "Blauzahn" auch einige Auswertungen vorgenommen#6.

Im Wesentlichen gibt es in dieser Statistik keinen Zusammenhang zwischen spezieller Mondphase und überdurchschnittlichem Fangerfolg.



Gruß Paul


----------



## uwe gerhard (6. März 2008)

*AW: Aale & Mondphasen - Faktenthread!*

Vielen Dank, 
ich war bis jetzt immer der festen Meinung, das sich das Angeln bei Mondschein und Wind auf Aal nicht lohnt.Höchsten an tieferen Gewässern kurz unter der Oberfläche.
Ich dachte, daß das helle Mondlicht in flachen,klaren Gewässern, die Aale stört...
Dann werde ich dieses Jahr aber mal auf die Mondphasen nichts geben und auch bei Vollmond losgehen.
Wird dann wohl Zufall gewesen sein, aber an meinen Teichen, mit überdurchschnittlich hohem Groß-Aalbestand, ging bei Vollmond bisher mehrmals gar nichts.
Darauf hin verlegten wir den Aalansitz nur noch auf mondfreie Nächte.
Da hatten wir (fast) immer Erfolg.
Aber das wird dieses Jahr ausgiebig getestet.
Gruß
Uwe|wavey:


----------



## Nordlichtangler (6. März 2008)

*AW: Aale & Mondphasen - Faktenthread!*



spin-paule schrieb:


> ich habe im letzten Jahr alle Fangmeldungen + Details in eine Excel-Datei übertragen.


Wie hast Du das getan, händisch alle rausgeschrieben, oder gibts da doch schon was an Skript? Die Diskussion war ja mal zur Startzeit. 

Wäre sehr interessant für andere Datensammelungen, eben auch Geräte. 
Eine erhöhte Sorgfalt und kleiner Aufwand für die Eintrager ist auf jeden Fall besser und permanent leistbar, als ein zentraler "Editierer".


----------



## spin-paule (7. März 2008)

*AW: Aale & Mondphasen - Faktenthread!*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Wie hast Du das getan, händisch alle rausgeschrieben, oder gibts da doch schon was an Skript? Die Diskussion war ja mal zur Startzeit.
> 
> Wäre sehr interessant für andere Datensammelungen, eben auch Geräte.
> Eine erhöhte Sorgfalt und kleiner Aufwand für die Eintrager ist auf jeden Fall besser und permanent leistbar, als ein zentraler "Editierer".



Jo... jede Fangmeldung im Thread habe ich von Hand in eine bestehende Excel-Tabelle (Thanx Franz#6) übertragen und hier und da per PM oder Beitrag die fehlenden Faktoren (Köder, Still- oder Fließgewässer, bewölkt, etc.) erfragt und ergänzt. 

Ein ziemlicher Aufwand|uhoh: und jeder Profi-Statistiker hätte sich vermutlich totgelacht, da ich wahrscheinlich nur einen Bruchteil eines Bruchteils der gesammten deutschen Angler-Aal-Fänge erfasst habe und zu viele Faktoren unbeachtet blieben.

Ich werde diese unergiebige akribische Kleinarbeit nicht mehr eine Saison lang mitmachen#d, glaube aber nach wie vor, von einer *guten und aussagekräftigen* Statistik als Angler profitieren zu können... daher finde ich deinen Hinweis _"... und kleiner Aufwand für die Eintrager..." _#6 gut und eine Grundvoraussetzung für weitere Mitarbeit an statistischen Erhebungen. 

Eine standardisierte Maske, in der sich jeder seine Fänge eintragen kann, wäre praktisch. Leider kenne ich mich mit Excel & Co nicht so gut aus... vielleicht findet sich im Board (Mods & Members) jemand, der ein passendes virtuelles Werkzeug installieren könnte, um zukünftig etwas komplexere Umfragen im AB starten zu können.

Trotzdem bleibe ich einfach mal skeptisch, da man ja bekannterweise keiner Statistik trauen darf, die man nicht selbst gefälscht hat...|supergri

Gruß Paul


----------



## Nordlichtangler (7. März 2008)

*AW: Aale & Mondphasen - Faktenthread!*

Danke!, alles klar, sehe diese Probleme auch.


----------



## Bentham (22. März 2008)

*AW: Aale & Mondphasen - Faktenthread!*



spin-paule schrieb:


> Jo... jede Fangmeldung im Thread habe ich von Hand in eine bestehende Excel-Tabelle (Thanx Franz#6) übertragen und hier und da per PM oder Beitrag die fehlenden Faktoren (Köder, Still- oder Fließgewässer, bewölkt, etc.) erfragt und ergänzt.
> 
> Ein ziemlicher Aufwand|uhoh: und jeder Profi-Statistiker hätte sich vermutlich totgelacht, da ich wahrscheinlich nur einen Bruchteil eines Bruchteils der gesammten deutschen Angler-Aal-Fänge erfasst habe und zu viele Faktoren unbeachtet blieben.
> 
> ...



Wenn ich Zeit habe, dann mache ich mich die Tage vielleicht mal rein. Hab dieses Jahr auf jeden Fall schon einmal angefangen meine eigenen Angeltrips in SPSS (Statistikprogramm) einzutragen.


----------



## mario791 (18. April 2008)

*AW: Aale & Mondphasen - Faktenthread!*

Moin Moin mein erster Aal dieses Jahr .:vik:
Köder : ein Tauwurm auf Grund
Zeit : 17.04.08 - 08.30 Uhr
Gewässer : Stillgewässer
Wetter : Luft 3 Grad - Wasser unter 9 Grad - Himmel war bedeckt
Größe : 79 cm
Gewicht : 1100 g
Art : Spitzkopf



Petri Heil


----------



## NF Angler (18. April 2008)

*AW: Aale & Mondphasen - Faktenthread!*

Petri Mario,

schöner Kerl den du da am Haken hattest. Werde heute Abend auch mal mein Glück in unserem Mini-Kanal versuchen (breite 3m, Wassertiefe 50cm). Das Wetter bei uns ist sehr Einladend zum "pietschen" auf Aal (Sonne pur, blauer Himmel, 10 Grad und absolute Windstille). Da lacht das Anglerherz !!!

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## maulwurf2401 (18. April 2008)

*AW: Aale & Mondphasen - Faktenthread!*

Werde heute abend auch mal auf Aal gehen zusammen mit meinem Vater. Problem ist nur das man bei uns am gewässer bis 1.5. nur bis 22 Uhr angeln darf.

Gruß Maulwurf


----------



## schrauber78 (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aale & Mondphasen - Faktenthread!*

Tag: 4. & 5. Mai
Köder. Tauwurm
Uhrzeit: 20:00 bis 23 Uhr
Gewässer: MLK
Himmel: klar bis leicht bewölkt
Fang: 2 Aale 56 und 66 cm
Besonderheiten: 2 Barsche und ein Zander als Beifang


----------



## Oberst (28. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aale & Mondphasen - Faktenthread!*

*Köder: Tauwurm+ Dendrobena*
*
Uhrzeit: 23:50

**Gewässer: Rhein-Herne-Kanal*
*
Himmel: bedeckt, zeitweise* *klar (aber keinen Mond gesehen)*

*Besonderes :* von 20:30 Uhr- 23:49 Uhr keinen Biss, nur den um 23:50. Sehr heftig, Rute wurde richtung Wasser gerissen, danach nichts mehr.

Fisch: Aal, 75cm, 1020g


----------



## Red-Fire (31. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aale & Mondphasen - Faktenthread!*

Mahlzeit, 

hier 2 Fänge von heute Nacht.

Zeit: 31.05.2008 02:00 Uhr-07:30 Uhr
Köder: Maden in Anis getränkt
Gewässer: fließend (Main)
Wetter: bedeckt, vorher starker Regen und Gewitter, etwa 12 Grad
Fänge: 2 Aale, 38cm (um 02:00 Uhr) und 68cm, 750 gramm (04:00 Uhr)
Besonderheiten: sehr viele Bachflohkrebse im Magen beim 68er


----------

